# Help retriever has scabby spots on back



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never heard of "sun spots," but these kinds of spots are a common problem. Staph infections can cause recurring scabs. So can allergies. Goldens are also susceptible to something commonly called "hot spots," which is when moisture allows a staph infection to get out of hand.

But, and I'm finally getting to my point, when you talk about scabs and hair loss together in a Golden, a thyroid problem is probably the most likely overall culprit. Your vet's suggestion of "sun spots" seems to suggest a lack of familiarity with common issues in Goldens and similar breeds.


----------



## mitchellcaines (May 19, 2010)

Hi, Mitchell again

I am sorry but it was "hot-spots" that my vet says. I forgot what it was called.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would request your vet have a full panel thyroid test done. If it is something that keeps happening then it could be a low thyroid. Goldens are prone to it and skin issues is one sign of it. If the test comes back low normal then I would make sure they put him on thyroid meds. Do you have any other vets around there that you might get a second opinion on what could be causing it.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi have you checked him for fleas? Flea bites can cause scabs from scratching. Have you flea-bombed and vacuumed the house just in case?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mitchellcaines said:


> Hi, Mitchell again
> 
> I am sorry but it was "hot-spots" that my vet says. I forgot what it was called.


Oh good, OK. That's a real thing. When I heard "sun spots," I thought your vet was on drugs or something.

Hot spots are fairly common in Goldens. If you search the forum, you'll see dozens of home remedies for them. The most important thing is to keep it dry and to keep the dog from scratching at it.

They can be caused by allergies, fleas, or moisture getting trapped against the skin. They almost always involve staph bacteria, and in severe cases, it takes antibiotics and steroids to make them go away. If you manage them well, though, they don't usually get that bad.


----------



## mitchellcaines (May 19, 2010)

hey guys. thank for the replies. how do i manage these sun spots. I have given him worming tablets and anti flea gel that you put on the dogs skin as well as flea bombed my house. what else can I do?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Are the scabs in the same area where you are applying the topical flea treatment? Some dogs are very sensitive to this and do develop scabs and hair loss due to the flea treatment.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I would have said fleas as lucky me, my Max is allergic to fleas. He will chew and chew until he has scabs in certain areas so we have been super careful about that since we found out. Outdoor cats can be a real problem because they will bring fleas into your yard and no matter if you treat or not, I've discovered that fleas can be a real problem as I'm guessing some will jump on him and bite him once before dying and he starts chewing chewing. I hope you figure out what the issue is!! I'm thinking there is likely some underlying problem be it flea allergy, food allergy, low thyroid or complications with the flea medication.


----------

